# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Problme d'implmentation du Design au niveau du Map

## tivoche

Bonjour,
j'utilise l'environnement Xlinx ISE 11.4
j'ai essai de cre un programme vhdl simple (porte and) et au moment de l'implmentation Design j'ai eu les messages d'erreurs suivants:

ERROR:Security:9 - No 'ISE' nor 'WebPack' feature was available for part
'xc3s500e'.
 et un peu plus loin j'ai eu:
ERROR:Map:258 - A problem was encountered attempting to get the license for this architecture. 


je prcise que j'ai trouv des difficults pour le remplissage de mon fichierr UCF, j'ai d l'ouvrir par le bloc note, car sur ISE je ne pouvais pas crire dessu.
Quelcun saura m'aider SVP? c'est urgent
Merci d'avance

----------


## mith06

Salut,


C'est un problme de license ISE, pas un problme de design. Mme si ISE Webpack est gratuit, il faut s'inscrire sur le site de Xilinx, et demander qu'il tenvoient une License par mail....

@+

----------


## tivoche

Merci  :;):

----------

